# Betta not eating...



## bettafish (May 15, 2007)

I jsut recently got my betta and when i put food in his bowl he'll get it in hos mouth then spit it back out. The food sits at the top for a long time and by morning ends up sinking to the bottom. ive had to clean his bowl b/c of the food settling at the bottom. he eats Aquarian Betta Pellet Food which was recommeded by the perosn at Petsmart when i bought him. he is making awesome bubble nests......and swims....flares his fins so i dont know what could be wrong. 
ive had him for abour 3 weeks and didnt notice the problem until jsut recently.
what can i do?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

If you've only been feeding him the same food the entire time that might be the problem. Bettas like variety,as we do, and it's better for them if you give them a variety of foods. It'd be like expecting us to live off only bread 24/7! Feeding only pellet/flake type foods can also cause them to become constipated which will also effect his appetite. Have you noticed him being at all lethargic or swimming on an odd angle? If so, try feeding him the inside of a shelled cooked pea...that will sort his constipation out nicely. My other suggestion is to go and buy some frozen brine shrimp, blood worms or daphnia and feed him pellets in the morning and one of the live foods (a small amount shaved off the block and defrosted) at night. They are relativity easy to find and a pack will easily last you almost 6 months with only one Betta to feed. This will help keep him regular as well as give him a little variety in his diet, I can almost guarantee that even if he still won't eat his pellets he will definitely eat the live food!

Good Luck!


----------



## fishiesrfriends (Oct 18, 2006)

It's probably because you just got him, bettas tend to settle in the first days, even up to 2 weeks and often won't eat their food/spit it out. I know my Kenni didn't eat for a while. Try feeding him some yummy treats like bloodworms or brine shrimp and he might want to eat then :roll: . You could also try flakes, the pellets might be too big for him to swallow.


----------

